# I took a peek at my Amazon digital purchases account



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't believe I actually thought I was buying 2 or 3 books per month.  There hasn't been a single month in which I've purchased fewer than 5 books.    I'm afraid to look at the total amount spent, but I will if you will.  Let's take a 3-month sample.  Tell us the total you have spent on Kindle digital purchases for November, December and January and I'll tell you mine.  Someone else go first.    Maybe we'll all be pleasantly surprised?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I spend at least $100 a month, usually a little more... some are books for me, some for the Spouse Thingy, many are trying to spread a little indie writer luv... I don't mind spending the money, because I'm discovering so many writers I never would have taken a chance on in print.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I acquired 73 ebooks from Amazon during Nov, Dec and Jan.

19 were free; 54 paid

Nov: $71.27
Dec: $84.54
Jan: $38.31
*Total: 194.12*

Avg: $3.59 per paid book


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think shelling out for a few more books is anything to be ashamed of. My average has got to be around what pidgeon's is, and so I'm still probably saving money despite purchasing more books.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Is there an easy way to look this up? Or do I have to go through book by book?  If it is the latter, it is going to take me awhile


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I acquired 102 books during Nov., Dec., Jan.
91 were free.  
I spent $36.27 

deb

Add one more book and .99 thanks to a post on the bargain thread.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

kindlegrl81 said:


> Is there an easy way to look this up? Or do I have to go through book by book? If it is the latter, it is going to take me awhile


I don't know..... I track all of my ebooks in _Delicious Library_ on my iMac, so I can export the data into a spreadsheet.... It only took me a couple of minutes to gather the data.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

$91.81 for 11 books.  But if it hadn't been for the expensive textbook, it would have been $55.81 for 10 books.  Not too bad!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

drenee said:


> I acquired 102 books during Nov., Dec., Jan.
> 91 were free.
> I spent $36.27
> 
> ...


Wow!! So far, you win as the person who purchased the most books for the least amount of money. Way to go!


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

I spent 115.76 for Nov., Dec. and Jan.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I acquired 73 ebooks from Amazon during Nov, Dec and Jan.
> 
> 19 were free; 54 paid
> 
> ...


$2.66 per book if you include the free ones. And why not? Good shopping!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I usually get 1-3 books per month from Amazon.  Some months I may read more, but I'll throw in a free classic or two.  Think most I've ever bought in a month in the nearly 2 years of having a Kindle is 4.

But I'm a pretty light reader compared to most here, just reading a bit a night after work, life and time spent on other hobbies are done most days.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

109 books purchased, 28 of which I actually paid money for.

Total money spent = $121.85, so around $4.35 per paid book and around $40 spent per month


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I get at least $100 GC every December for my birthday so I save all the $9.99 books til then. I spent over $250 during those three months but I had $195 in GC.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

November 10 books for $23.30
December 23 books for $26.42
January    14 books for $32.65

I think I've only read one of those books so far.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

gina1230 said:


> I think I've only read one of those books so far.


Yep. This is my problem, too.  I've read four of the ones I've purchased....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Hurray!  an excuse to play with numbers ....  time to get my geek on.  

I started my kindle by buying about 5 books a month which quickly increased to 10 - 15 per month.

For the past three months, I've spent $123.97 on 33 books which is an average $3.76 per book.  

My numbers since I got my kindle in August 08:  I average $50.19 on 12.52 books per month (oddly enough, Feb 09 and Feb 10 are the only months I spent more than $100)

I estimate that I've saved $1959 buying ebooks over pbooks while I've spent $1236 on kindles - so I'm still ahead $723.  My average cost per book is $3.97 or $6.03 if I don't count freebies.  (of course, if I don't count freebies, I'm in the hole when it comes to kindles v book savings)


OK, I'm done geeking out.  Thank you for indulging me.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  My mom is also on my account, and she looks for free books every single morning without fail.  
She's quite the bargain shopper.  
deb


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I've been trying to read some books that I've had on my Kindle for awhile, so November through today I've only downloaded 15 books.  Of those, 13 were free.  My total book expenditure for three months has been $18.75.  If I average that out over all the books downloaded during the time period, it comes to a whopping $1.25 per book.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

No indulging necessary, Geoffrey.  I for one really want to know what others are spending.  

Unlike you, I don't think I could honestly compare my Kindle book spending to pbook spending, because I know I would never buy as many pbooks as I buy Kbooks.  I'm not sure why, but it may have something to do with being married to a hoarder.  I feel the need to go to the other extreme: I dislike anything in my house that cannot be consumed or frequently reused!  I'm approaching fanatic status!


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

kindlegrl81 said:


> Is there an easy way to look this up? Or do I have to go through book by book? If it is the latter, it is going to take me awhile


Im wondering this too. If I have to add it all up myself, I think I rather not.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

In the last 3 months my wife and I purchased 56 books, none of them free. Its even worse than that  because about 20 of them were to be read by both of us (for example all of the Vince Flynn books). We haven't read all 56 yet, but I read 12 to 15 books a month, so I'm pretty well done with mine. I didn't bother looking up the price of each book, but figure around $8 or $9 each (most of my wife's reading are new best sellers). I generally read 3/4s of our books because I am retired and she still works. No wonder Amazon loves me so much.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> Unlike you, I don't think I could honestly compare my Kindle book spending to pbook spending, because I know I would never buy as many pbooks as I buy Kbooks. I'm not sure why, but it may have something to do with being married to a hoarder. I feel the need to go to the other extreme: I dislike anything in my house that cannot be consumed or frequently reused! I'm approaching fanatic status!


I kept a core library of about 1000 titles on X shelf space. When I overran that space, I edited the library down and donated the books .... but I know what you're saying about hoarding - I have the tendency so I build in limits like that - or when I buy a pair of clothing, I have to get rid of a similar piece of clothing (shirt for shirt, jacket for jacket, etc)


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I've been _really_ good about buying free ebooks. So I've got a slew of classics on my Kindle that I'm still working my way through. (Jules Verne, Mark Twain, the Autobiography of Benjamin Franklin...) I started to work my way through the digital orders, but then I realized that a lot of them were $0.00!

But Amazon finally found my weak spot -- games! I bought all five of the EA games when they were on sale in December, so that's $11 right there. And as I see more games on sale, I snatch them up -- my most recent purchase was Mahjong Solitaire for $2.00. Yes, I'm not spending as much as the heavy ebook-buyers. But the real message is that even someone who's trying very hard to stick to free things in the Kindle store...still ends up buying things in the Kindle Store!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

so far, it seems my ebook sales are not covering my ebook habit. grin. but I'm nowhere near 50 a month yet.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Nov 2010 - 3 books - spent $0
Dec 2010 - 11 books - spent $19.58
Jan 2011 - 9 books - spent $14.16

My sister bought me a k3 for Christmas so she has my k1 ... she has bought some books as well but I didn't count those.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Interesting thread.. now I know why I have so many books on  my Kindle:

Nov -  14  books - $123
Dec - 14  books - $92
Jan -  13 books (but  I still have two more days) - $83

My  excuse is  that my best friend keeps recommending books to  me which are fairly new.  And I  also caught up with some older books from the series  I enjoy..


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

This was an interesting experiment.

Nov.  10 books - 7  Free - 3 Paid  - Total  $14.28
Dec.  20 books - 11  Free  - 9 Paid - Total  $43.49    Grand Total 120. 95 for 54 books
Jan.  24 books - 10 Free - 14 Paid - Total  $63.18

My increase in paid books came from my gift cards I received from the holidays.  November is my usual pattern.  There are many books from 2010 that I have not read but they are on my Kindle 1 which I gave to my sister. I need those to download to my Kindle 3 (which I love)!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Nov 87 $79.70 ($0.916/ea)
Dec 117
Jan 159

Total  353


I am not going to bother with adding up the prices for Dec & Jan. it took me a half hour just to dig up that much info. My nov average was higher than normal because I did buy 1 book for my son @$16+, and all of the Clan of the Cave Bear series books at $6.29 each.


----------



## Krink (Jun 18, 2009)

Nov. - 20 Free - 0 Paid
Dec. - 39 Free - 2 Paid - 5.38   -- these were actually 2 games Monopoly and Scrabble
Jan. - 173 Free - 0 Paid  -- a lot of these were the free textbooks


If it's free I'll usually click on it even if I know I won't read it but my wife might pick it up or anyone else that comes along down the line.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Hmm, interesting question!  I thought it would be hard to figure out, but actually was easy.  I have one credit card I use exclusively for online purchases (which is almost always Amazon with only a few exceptions), so just checked the statements quickly.

Nov - 61 / $180.23  Avg. $2.95 per book
Dec - 62 / $108.37  Avg. $1.75 per book
Jan - 36 / $110.50  Avg. $3.07 per book (Hmm, I've been slacking this month, I have a lot of books to buy/find in the next two days!)

So, averaging almost exactly $2.50 per book over the last 3 months.  That's not bad!


----------



## rahrah12 (Jan 28, 2011)

Let's see...

I received my Kindle for Christmas...since than I have only bought 4 books.

Total of $32.96/Avg. $8.24 ea. 

I also have a hard cover book that I am trying to finish between Kindle purchases...


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

We have five people, three Kindles and numerous Kindle aps on one account.  We purchase on average four books a week (pre-Kindle - it was about 2 books a month - I got most of my books from the library back then).  We download, on average, 8 free books a week.  We read, on average, 6 books a week.

And I don't purchase Penguin books or any books that the ebook price is higher than the regular book price or those purchase numbers would be higher.  I get all over-priced ebooks from the library or don't read them.  I refuse to support this business practice overpricing ebooks.


----------



## royerhouse (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow!  I thought I was extravagant, but I've only bought 52 books in the three months mentioned here:  11 in November, 8 in December, and 33 in January!  However, I'm afraid to add up the monetary cost because I seldom buy free books.  I must be missing something because I can never find any free ones I think I'd like.  I must resolve to read more classics and indie authors.  I will add that I was in a little bit of a reading slump during November and December due to the usual seasonal rush, but still. . . . I can't hold a candle to some of you!


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

41 total at $37.76
32 Free
9 Purchased
Average cost per book: 92 cents
Most expensive book so far is _Cutting for Stone _ at 7.99. It's price now is $5.

This does not count one month free trial subscription to the daily NY Times and two dollars toward two editions of the Sunday NY Times in January after my free trial expired.

My Kindle arrived shortly before Thanksgiving, so this reflects only the second half of November.

I paid for only one book in November, two in December, and six in January.

I also have several used DTBs purchased (before I took the Kindle plunge)through Amazon stacked on my nightstand, and I continue to use my adorable public library.

I've got plenty of reading material now, Kindle and otherwise, so my purchases will slow down for a bit. However, I have many samples, about 50 I think) loaded on Kindle. I keep an eye on their prices and am most likely to purchase some from my wishlist soon. I'm thinking maybe I can limit myself to an average of $20-$25 per month. I spent plenty in November on Kindle 3G and an Oberon cover, so I can certainly take a little spending break. Discipline. Discipline.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Krink said:


> If it's free I'll usually click on it even if I know I won't read it but my wife might pick it up or anyone else that comes along down the line.


I do the same thing. There are nine of us on my account. And we all have different reading tastes.
deb


----------



## raynsally (Jan 27, 2010)

For Nov. Dec. Jan. I have 63 books 40 free 23 pd. 43.25. Add audible membership 68.00, 3 mos.  5 audios no credits 39.12. Comes to about 50.50 month. I am sure I do this every mo. I am wondering why no one counts the cost of the Kindle? I have had the second K2 in 14 mos. I pd 259.00 plus a cover I never use, and 65 or 68.00 for insurance. ( I am glad I had it when the first one quit. ) 
Before Kindle I used library 15 mile round trip, used book store, 60 miles round trip, Garage sales, so at the price of gas I don't know if I am saving or not. I only have 9 unread books, 61 in collections, means they are part of a series, or books I will read again. 98 in archive, I clean this out via computer every other mo, because I will not read them again. I think you pay for convenience. I wouldn't go back to dealing with all that clutter again. I cancelled tv movie channels, ( didn't watch anyhow.) and quit a couple mag. subscriptions to make up for my habit. I don't feel a bit guilty. Love that Kindle


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Zero dollars but several books for me, since I've been loading up on classics that are now in the public domain...


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

My stats:

$402 / 10 months - $40.20/month

149 Kindlebooks 85/$x.xx, 64/free

$4.73/book for paid Kbooks, or $2.69/average for all Kbooks.

64 freebies break down to 

9 shorts (mostly from Tor.com,) 6 read
4 reference
11 pre-1920 public domain classics (project gutenberg-ish,) 4 read (3 were novellas), 5 read in the past and dl'd for sentimental reasons, 2 on my TBR
40 freebie indies, or promo freebies. _only 2 read_.

Books read in the last 10 months: 74 - mostly ebooks.

Lesson learned: I rarely download a freebie now, unless it's a classic/public domain and I'm going to start it immediately, or if I want it for reference.


----------



## bobdev (Dec 7, 2010)

I've had mine since November.

So far, I've bought two of my own novels (just to assure myself that my formatting worked), and two others, one of them by accident (fumble fingers!).

The rest have been samples and freebies.

We've taken to reading the Sunday paper's review section, then sampling the ones that intrigue.

I suspect a year from now, as I incorporate the kindle into my reading regimen, this picture will change!

Robert


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

November: 7 books (4 free) $14.67
December: 7 books (3 free) $16.86
January: 10 books (5 free) $30.77

I've read all the one's I've paid for, and 8 of the freebies. (3 of the paid ones are directly related to the free ones. Get the first in a series for free, then have to keep reading the rest!)



Jamjar said:


> There are many books from 2010 that I have not read but they are on my Kindle 1 which I gave to my sister. I need those to download to my Kindle 3 (which I love)!!


I have this too. I only download the free ones I think I'll actually read, but I still get a backlog of them. I keep all unread books on the kindle, as soon as I read it, I'll delete it. I really should look over my K1 and transfer them to K3.


----------



## KBisGr8 (Jan 13, 2009)

Nov. $88.91/15 books=$5.93 avg.
Dec. $81.23/30 books=$2.71 avg.
Jan.  $56.61/15 books=3.77 avg.

Total $226.75/60 books=3.77 avg.

November and December were higher than usual. I've had a Kindle since Oct. 2008.
In 2009 I spent $731.63 for 206 books which averages to $3.55.
In 2010 I spent $651.45 for 139 books which averages to $4.69.
My grand total from Oct. '08 through Dec. '10 was $1,541.14 for 391 books which averages to $3.94. (This includes freebies.)
Bottom line, over the past two years I've spent roughly $50-60 per month for roughly 14-15 books.


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

November
68 free, 4 paid = $11.60

December
74 free, 4 paid = $14.7

January
57 free, 3 paid = $10.74 (but the night isn't over yet and I'm tempted to go shopping now).


This was fun.  I didn't include textbooks for classes (most of which would have fallen into the free category).  I confirmed that I'm an absolute sucker for free books, not that that is a surprise to anyone who knows me.  I would guess that I've read around 1/4 of the free books that I picked up, mostly during winter break.  Some of them are non-fiction that I got while free, just on the off chance that I would want to use one for a research paper.  Some are for my dad for when he finally breaks down and buys a kindle.  Some I'm purposely saving for summer break when I'm not taking what amounts to 4 English courses.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

My book sales for May, June, and July since after that my life kinda flipped and is now back to normal:
May: 13 books Paid:64.41 Average per book:4.95
June: 4 books Paid:22.98 Average per book 5.75
July: 17 books Paid: 134.23 Average per book: 7.90

Total:34 books Paid 221.62 Average per book:6.52


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Fun thread and I learned I'm not spending so much on books as I thought.  Since 1/1/11 I have purchased 14 books.  Of those 9 were free, others ranged from $.89 up to $9.99.  I suppose instead of grumbling about how expensive ebooks are I should buy a couple that I really want to read that are over my tolerance level of $10.00.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

How are these free books everyone is getting?  You may not pay with money, but you pay with your time.  What percentage of them have been worth your time?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> How are these free books everyone is getting? You may not pay with money, but you pay with your time. What percentage of them have been worth your time?


Most of the ones I get are because I am interested in them. I don't get every one listed. Though I do get any that I think someone else on my account might like. (9 of us)... I haven't read a freebie yet that was awful, actually nothing that I would grade sub-three star, which according to Amazon is ok.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> ... but I know what you're saying about hoarding - I have the tendency so I build in limits like that - or when I buy a pair of clothing, I have to get rid of a similar piece of clothing (shirt for shirt, jacket for jacket, etc)


I do the same thing! You are definitely not a hoarder. Are you married to one? Maybe we can trade spouses!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

kindlegrl81 said:


> 109 books purchased, 28 of which I actually paid money for.
> 
> Total money spent = $121.85, so around $4.35 per paid book and around $40 spent per month


Another excellent shopper!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> In the last 3 months my wife and I purchased 56 books, none of them free. Its even worse than that because about 20 of them were to be read by both of us (for example all of the Vince Flynn books). We haven't read all 56 yet, but I read 12 to 15 books a month, so I'm pretty well done with mine. I didn't bother looking up the price of each book, but figure around $8 or $9 each (most of my wife's reading are new best sellers). I generally read 3/4s of our books because I am retired and she still works. No wonder Amazon loves me so much.


I'm with you. I plan to read at least that much when I retire! I plan to spend all my discretionary funds on workout DVDs and Kindle books.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Nov 87 $79.70 ($0.916/ea)
> Dec 117
> Jan 159
> 
> ...


Wow! 353 books in 3 months! How many have you read?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

um.. closing in on about 75-80 I think. Would be more, but college algebra is killing me, 2-3 hours of homework every single bleeding night.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

There are a lot of excellent bargain hunters here, but looking at these statistics, if I were Amazon I would be giving away Kindles just to sell books.  Of course, I'm assuming most of us buy more books now than we did pre-K.  I know I do.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> Of course, I'm assuming most of us buy more books now than we did pre-K. I know I do.


I think my spending has actually gone down a little bit. My office is across the street from Powell's Books, so pre-Kindle, I was there 2-3x/week, and often purchased something. I was probably spending about $125/month. Now, I'm probably spending about $50-75/month on paper books, so I'm actually a bit under budget.


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> How are these free books everyone is getting? You may not pay with money, but you pay with your time. What percentage of them have been worth your time?


Most of them are pretty good. Or not bad. A lot of the ones that I read are complete mindless fluff type books, which I read to save my sanity with all the heavy books I have to read in my classes. If I read the first chapter or two of a book and don't like it, I delete it. 
I would say that I've read between 1/3 and 1/2 of the free books that I've picked up in their entirety.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Is there an easier way to do this than to click back and forth from the "what you bought" menu to the details on each book?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

74 Books, 4 free

$287.03


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

OK, I just waded through it -- and wow, I'm glad I did! I thought I was spending MUCH more than I am. EDIT -- shoot! I skipped a page of purchases the first time I did this! I'm spending more than I got the first time, but it's still not as bad as I thought it might be ...

In the last three months:

purchased 88 books
55 free
33 paid -- and this is counting the bundle of 11 Jose Saramago books for $19 as one book, also one $14 cookbook and a $8 ENORMOUS poetry anthology

I spent $129.38, or about $43 a month, not counting my magazine subscriptions.

Most of my free books were public domain -- classics or just fun things like Victorian housekeeping manuals -- but there was also a huge spate of promotional freebies in December. I only download a free book I think I'll actually enjoy; some have been amazing (really enjoyed Heidegger's Glasses recently, and How to Drink is a wonderful little book with great writing!), others have been duds or "OK, but I could have chosen something better for my reading time," and I'm trying to be more ruthless about deleting those because why read something that's just OK?

I keep a sharp eye out for literary fiction that's gotten a big price cut, usually because the author has another book coming out but sometimes it seems just random. I've gotten bargain books from some amazing authors, like Toni Morrison, Lee Smith, Margaret Atwood, Joe Hill, Ellen Gilchrest, and Barry Unsworth for around $3 or less! I also took advantage of several of the $5 Borders-matching books, and a few of the Kindle specials of the day.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> There are a lot of excellent bargain hunters here, but looking at these statistics, if I were Amazon I would be giving away Kindles just to sell books. Of course, I'm assuming most of us buy more books now than we did pre-K. I know I do.


I buy more books now but spend less. I belonged to many bookclubs (they still hound me all the time to rejoin) and after you get the 5 free books- you end up paying relatively high prices for new hardcovers. I enjoy reading my favorite authors' new books.

Also - with my Kindle- I have gone back to reread books that I missed from series (since its so easy to find them).

Just wish I didn't have this darn full time job.. it really takes time away from reading..


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

wow. I'm impressed at the amount of reading. I have a lot of books, but most in my TBR pile. All indie so far for 2.99 and less.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmmm.... this is a little scary. I've spent 401.38 just since December 8 (60 books). I have a LOT more pages to go through!!!


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

$29 on 3 books.


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

Thalia the Muse said:


> OK, I just waded through it -- and wow, I'm glad I did! I thought I was spending MUCH more than I am. EDIT -- shoot! I skipped a page of purchases the first time I did this! I'm spending more than I got the first time, but it's still not as bad as I thought it might be ...
> 
> In the last three months:
> 
> ...


Where did you find the Victorian housekeeping manuals? I'm totally intrigued.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

No way I'm totaling the $$. I was SHOCKED at home much I'm spending when I took a look at my recent credit card statement. Whoa. Good thing so many of the books I buy are not expensive. I do read WAY more on Kindle than I did with DTB.

68 books between November 1 and Jan 31, ranging in price from free to $9.99, though there was only 1 at $9.99. I'd guesstimate that 25% were free.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

flutterby, they are SO ENTERTAINING! Old cookbooks and etiquette manuals, too. here are a few of the titles I've found, and when you visit those pages it will recomend others:

http://www.amazon.com/The-American-Frugal-Housewife-ebook/dp/B002RKTKXO/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Book-Household-Management-ebook/dp/B000JMKWTI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296674108&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Plain-Cookery-Working-Classes-ebook/dp/B002RKT75A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Recipes-Compiled-Visitamong-Pennsylvania-ebook/dp/B002RKTKPM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_25?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/Enquire-EverythingThe-Victorian-Domestic-ebook/dp/B000SN6I14/ref=pd_sim_kinc_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

These are even better if you have read the social history of women and cookery _Perfection Salad _ (which is, sadly, not on the Kindle), because she refers to lots of these books, and the women who wrote them. Miss Parloa figures prominently in _Perfection Salad,_ and here's her cookbook so you can explore the many, many uses for bland, pasty white sauce:

http://www.amazon.com/Miss-Parloas-Cook-Book-ebook/dp/B000JQUPU0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296674368&sr=1-1


----------



## cftodd (Jan 30, 2011)

got my Kindle for christmas. 

I bought 29 and got 34 free

(Aprox $)
11 books in Dec $20
27 books in Jan $35
25 book in Feb (only 2 days in..) $15


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

54 book total, 9 paid.

$44.55 spent. 

I do a lot of free. That's $0.82 average overall, $4.95 per if you only average the paids. 

I really didn't want to look, turned out to be a lot better than I expected.

Now pardon me, I have a lot of reading to do ...


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

Thalia the Muse said:


> flutterby, they are SO ENTERTAINING! Old cookbooks and etiquette manuals, too. here are a few of the titles I've found, and when you visit those pages it will recomend others:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-American-Frugal-Housewife-ebook/dp/B002RKTKXO/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------

